# My sister hates rubik's cubes, please help!



## CuberRiley (Mar 30, 2015)

Hey all!
So ever since I've gotten into Cubing, my sister has hated it the day I did it. All because of the sound the cubes make. If she's coming home from a weekend camp and here's me do a U or a R', she'll get really mad and tell me to stop; and my parents will make me stop. This makes me really upset because if I'm trying to practice my OLL's or PLL's, or even practice solving, I cant, because she's there saying it's annoying, and my parents always shut me down. She plays piano a lot, and out loud, and I'm going to be honest, I don't want to offend anyone, but I don't really like piano. It's just really annoying hearing her play the same song every day for months or even a whole year, and I have never complained. If I did complain about it, my parents would say, "well piano is something to work hard for, and is an actual thing that is interesting". WELL CUBING IS TOO
Anyone have any ideas on how I can actually practice? Also, my mom and dad don't like it when I'm in my room, "alone", not talking with the family, which is even harder to get practice in. 
Thanks!
RECuber out


----------



## King Mike (Mar 30, 2015)

CuberRiley said:


> Hey all!
> So ever since I've gotten into Cubing, my sister has hated it the day I did it. All because of the sound the cubes make. If she's coming home from a weekend camp and here's me do a U or a R', she'll get really mad and tell me to stop; and my parents will make me stop. This makes me really upset because if I'm trying to practice my OLL's or PLL's, or even practice solving, I cant, because she's there saying it's annoying, and my parents always shut me down. She plays piano a lot, and out loud, and I'm going to be honest, I don't want to offend anyone, but I don't really like piano. It's just really annoying hearing her play the same song every day for months or even a whole year, and I have never complained. If I did complain about it, my parents would say, "well piano is something to work hard for, and is an actual thing that is interesting". WELL CUBING IS TOO
> Anyone have any ideas on how I can actually practice? Also, my mom and dad don't like it when I'm in my room, "alone", not talking with the family, which is even harder to get practice in.
> Thanks!
> RECuber out



Lube your cube and do you solves extremely slowly so it makes no sound.
I think you guys need to have a family meeting or something, lol


----------



## rock1t (Mar 30, 2015)

CuberRiley said:


> Hey all!
> So ever since I've gotten into Cubing, my sister has hated it the day I did it. All because of the sound the cubes make. If she's coming home from a weekend camp and here's me do a U or a R', she'll get really mad and tell me to stop; and my parents will make me stop. This makes me really upset because if I'm trying to practice my OLL's or PLL's, or even practice solving, I cant, because she's there saying it's annoying, and my parents always shut me down. She plays piano a lot, and out loud, and I'm going to be honest, I don't want to offend anyone, but I don't really like piano. It's just really annoying hearing her play the same song every day for months or even a whole year, and I have never complained. If I did complain about it, my parents would say, "well piano is something to work hard for, and is an actual thing that is interesting". WELL CUBING IS TOO
> Anyone have any ideas on how I can actually practice? Also, my mom and dad don't like it when I'm in my room, "alone", not talking with the family, which is even harder to get practice in.
> Thanks!
> RECuber out




I personally think that she hates that people cheat on Rubik's Cube (fake solve) and not the fact that you solve the cube.


----------



## Randomno (Mar 30, 2015)

Start playing piano badly.


----------



## mDiPalma (Mar 30, 2015)

Don't do U or R'

I recommend the following alternatives:

(U')*3
z' U'



Spoiler



but actually, you can go outside to cube, considering summer is right around the corner


----------



## SirWaffle (Mar 30, 2015)

I'd would say cube while she plays the piano, so then she shouldn't even notice any noise you make and you are both working on your hobbies at that point.


----------



## biscuit (Mar 30, 2015)

Randomno said:


> Start playing piano badly.



I just don't even... That's just the best thing ever


----------



## DuffyEdge (Mar 30, 2015)

Cube anyway, who cares who gets annoyed


----------



## Ross The Boss (Mar 30, 2015)

submit a written complaint to your parents. proof read it so it gives off the desired effect and tone. it must be written so the cant shut you down mid sentence. it is weird, but people tend to be incredibly stupid and closed minded so if they cant bite your head off immediately they could be more likely to consider it. 

if it doesnt work, stay in your room. your parents will be displeased and it is easier for you to stay there than it is for them to make you come out. they will become worn out and just let you cube in the living room, or they will let you stay in your room. either way you get what you want, only you would have to put up with upset parents for a while.... but who cares. its their fault for being inconsiderate


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 30, 2015)

If it's nice out just hang in your backyard and do some solves. I can understand that your parents want you ti hang out with the family, mine do to and it's awesome to hang out with your family. You still should be allowed some time with just yourself, whether use that time for cubing or whatever you still should have it. Just ask them respectively for that.


----------



## molarmanful (Mar 30, 2015)

Do you have friends that cube? If so, try to go to their house and cube.

For me, I used to be in the EXACT same situation. Then I started a cube club at my high school, and then that was my excuse to practice so that I could be the best . Now they don't care!!!!

Oh yeah, I eventually got my sister to solve a cube. That helped a LOT! But that was partly because a friend and I always cubed during carpools with my sister there. She had to get used to it.

I don't know if this helps, but I wish you the best of luck in dealing with that... sister?... of yours.


----------



## Animorpher13 (Mar 30, 2015)

King Mike said:


> Lube your cube and do you solves extremely slowly so it makes no sound.
> I think you guys need to have a family meeting or something, lol



My family gets annoyed too. I have resolved to just using soft cubes (i.e. guanlong, LingPo, etc.). Good luck! There is actually a lot of great advice here. I might use some of it.


----------



## PJKCuber (Mar 30, 2015)

Take her sheet music!


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Mar 30, 2015)

Just don't cube in front of your sister.


----------



## CuberRiley (Mar 30, 2015)

Great idea!!! I do have friends that cube, and I go to their houses quite often actually, and I did start a cube club at my high school, just like you. I asked her if she wanted to learn, and she said no, but I will find a way to teach her. Thanks for the help!


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 30, 2015)

CuberRiley said:


> Great idea!!! I do have friends that cube, and I go to their houses quite often actually, and I did start a cube club at my high school, just like you. I asked her if she wanted to learn, and she said no, but I will find a way to teach her. Thanks for the help!



You should use quotes so people know who you're referring to.


----------



## FailCuber (Mar 30, 2015)

Your sister hates YOU cubing because you cheat.


----------



## Smiles (Mar 30, 2015)

do fmc


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 30, 2015)

Smiles said:


> do fmc



:tu


----------



## Randomno (Mar 30, 2015)

FailCuber said:


> Your sister hates YOU cubing because you cheat.



I doubt that. She probably wouldn't see anything wrong with his 8.22.


----------



## Stewy (Mar 30, 2015)

most people are telling you to compromise and do your cubing at times and places that suit your sister, personally i'd sit down and talk to your parents and discuss this whole issue, you shouldn't have to refrain from doing something you enjoy just because your sister doesn't like the sound it makes, and your parents shouldn't be favouring and siding with your sister while she plays piano as loud as she wants and gets everyone to do what she wants


----------



## thevegita730 (Mar 30, 2015)

Randomno said:


> Start playing piano badly.



Omg I love this response xD I would totally follow this advice


----------



## newtonbase (Mar 30, 2015)

O believe the only appropriate response is to take a dump in her handbag.


----------



## majki11 (Apr 1, 2015)

Stewy said:


> most people are telling you to compromise and do your cubing at times and places that suit your sister, personally i'd sit down and talk to your parents and discuss this whole issue, you shouldn't have to refrain from doing something you enjoy just because your sister doesn't like the sound it makes, and your parents shouldn't be favouring and siding with your sister while she plays piano as loud as she wants and gets everyone to do what she wants


sit down and talk to them is a great advice. Also you could learn the song secretly your sister plays, and if they argue that cubing is not hard work, show them that everybody can play piano. Then give them a cube to show that not everybody can solve it. It's cheating, I know, but it could be a funny situation. [emoji12]


----------



## Psyph3r (Apr 1, 2015)

Learn BLD solving and then compete with your sister on who can do better her playing the piano eyes closed or you on a cube. Loser has to quit their hobby.


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 1, 2015)

Psyph3r said:


> Learn BLD solving and then compete with your sister on who can do better her playing the piano eyes closed or you on a cube. Loser has to quit their hobby.



How can you possibly compare the two?


----------



## v0lt3r (Apr 1, 2015)

What to do ? 

Buy a Moyu Huanying that should help alot.


----------



## v0lt3r (Apr 1, 2015)

Now seriously, buy a shengshou aurora.

/end of your problems


----------



## PurpleBanana (Apr 1, 2015)

Psyph3r said:


> Learn BLD solving and then compete with your sister on who can do better her playing the piano eyes closed or you on a cube. Loser has to quit their hobby.



If she is decent, she will win that one easily. Of course, she probably isn't decent.


----------



## Hssandwich (Apr 1, 2015)

PurpleBanana said:


> If she is decent, she will win that one easily. Of course, she probably isn't decent.



Why?


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Apr 1, 2015)

yolo it


----------



## PurpleBanana (Apr 1, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> Why?



Well, the OP didn't give the impression that his sister was very accomplished.


----------



## CubingwithChris (Apr 2, 2015)

Show your parents this post Or when they tell you to stop don't stop and then they send you to your room and then sneak a cube or two up there


----------



## PotatoYJ (Apr 10, 2015)

Just shut yourself up in your room and don't come out unless direly needed. Then, do this for about a week, and when your family finally convinces you to come out of your room, present them with an essay explaining why you should cube. Next, stop cubing for about 1 or two days and be nice to your sister. Try to convince her by just walking around the house with a cube in your hand. Finally, if they say no, repeat until they say yes.


----------



## King Mike (Apr 10, 2015)

PotatoYJ said:


> Just shut yourself up in your room and don't come out unless direly needed. Then, do this for about a week, and when your family finally convinces you to come out of your room, present them with an essay explaining why you should cube. Next, stop cubing for about 1 or two days and be nice to your sister. Try to convince her by just walking around the house with a cube in your hand. Finally, if they say no, repeat until they say yes.



lol, pure rebellion


----------

